# Winter time workout problems



## Adam_david (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok is it just me or does anyone else have this problem. I workout hard and heavy all spring and summer and them as soon as the wether changed to fall and it gets cool ifs hard to get up and go. Almost like my drive drops.  It's like this every year. This yeR it's worse I think bc I work full time and have gone back to school again and am mentally exhausted but does anyone else experience this around fall or winter?  If so why?


----------



## kubes (Oct 9, 2013)

Nope it sounds like you just have a lot on your plate and getting run down. Summer time is actually harder cause I have more to do with the it being warm and sunny outside


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 9, 2013)

i feel a little bit more sleepy during the winter... but it`s more of a mental thing because of the cold weather and rain makes me wanna seep i think


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 9, 2013)

I just hate winter, period.  But never would it kill my training.  

Do you have seasonal affective disorder?  Try adding vitamin D and using stress reduction techniques (deep breathing exercises, mental and emotional exercises to reduce stress, meditation, yoga, or whatever relaxes you and helps you unwind).


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 9, 2013)

I toom was thinking maybe a bit of seasonal disorder.. I train well in the cold months . I too don't care for winter here in Chicago. Can be brutal. 
Been lucky last two years.  You have a lot going on. I trained at 430 am worked a mentally and physically taxing job for 9-12 hrs then went back to the gym for 90 minutes -2 hrs in the evening. I was much younger then. 
Sounds very much like seasonal disorder. As AA stated try implementing his suggestions.10-15 minutes ina tanning bed weekly might help as well. Good luck, T..


----------



## Adam_david (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks again bros. I was kinda thinking that with the weather change it just threw a wrench in my daily habits. And jim ur right about having a lot on my plate. I always feel like I'm in a freaking hurry


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 10, 2013)

I know how you feel, except for me is the summer.   Hot and tired, it's hard to motivate yourself at times.  I always take great pride in thinking when everyone else is in their air conditioned homes drinking beer,  I am busting my ass in the gym getting closer to my goals.  This is why we stand out.  Always convince yourself to just do half a workout, I guarentee you'll finish it!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 10, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Nope it sounds like you just have a lot on your plate and getting run down. Summer time is actually harder cause I have more to do with the it being warm and sunny outside



Even though winter is depressing,  I like big jim am so busy in the summer and tired from the heat that time and energy are hard to come by.

Hawk


----------



## thebrick (Oct 10, 2013)

I hate dark winters but I try to train hard in then too... it helps my mood and energy level.  Are you training early before the day gets nuts with job and school? I used to do that and loved it. Great start to the day. 

Don't worry if you don't feel like deadlifting 400 lbs first thing in the AM when you walk into the gym. Start the session slow and warm the body up, you'll find you get more motivated. If your schedule is tight, just train a few days a week or bust them up into short intense workouts. Great way to clear your mind and make for a more productive day.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am usually bigger and more cut in the winter- I'm a mess in the summer months


----------



## jameshundson (Oct 17, 2013)

I never feel any issue in winter. Ya but in summer i get tired early , but i make more reps of my workout.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 17, 2013)

Winter is when I can pack on the weight and push the heavier weights.  Actually, I love winter time.  I can be 30lbs heavier and no one really notices.  But, as we all know, we are all different.


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 23, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Nope it sounds like you just have a lot on your plate and getting run down. Summer time is actually harder cause I have more to do with the it being warm and sunny outside



Same here, summer kills my energy due to he heat. Cold weather  motivates me like crazy. Total opposite, i guess!


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 23, 2013)

Winter is a time for growing too. I don't give a F--k if I'm less pretty for the beach and such and get down to it. What we do now should give us more to work with later . No  I don't mean slam on the lard...... lol   T


----------

